# butts (pic)



## knot buster (Mar 1, 2010)

nothing like a little pig butt while your cutting fire wood


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Mar 4, 2010)

did you build that smoker? how is it fired up i'd like to build one this summer


----------



## logging22 (Mar 4, 2010)

knot buster said:


> nothing like a little pig butt while your cutting fire wood



Lets eat!!!


----------



## knot buster (Mar 4, 2010)

DeAvilaTree said:


> did you build that smoker? how is it fired up i'd like to build one this summer



yea, i built it. its fired with 12 lbs of kingsford and 4 chunks of hickory. i have cooked on one fire box for 16 hours.


----------

